# better with benefiber?



## ThisNurseFloats (Feb 4, 2009)

I am a newly diagnosed IBS. I have been recommended to start taking Benefiber daily to help me get "regulated." I spend a lot of my free time in the bathroom which is very depressing to me. Has anyone tried this? I am planning to go cold turkey on all the foodies in my kitchen to see what irritates me. I just had a bland dinner of oatmeal.


----------



## tummyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Just starting taking benefiber too... I think it helps, but would like to know what others think too.


----------



## robbiemac57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,I have IBS-C. I've been taking Benefiber for, gosh, I thought it was about 3 years but when I think about it it is actually best part of 5 years. My dietician put me on it, starting with a low dose. For the last couple of years I've been taking 1 Tablespoon + 2 teaspoons in around 400ml water twice a day and 1Tablespoon + 3 teaspoons in 600ml water once a day. Although I have a lot of ups and downs depending on what I eat, how stressed i am and how much sleep i get, the benefiber provides some consistency in the midst of all the other turmoil. I really notice it the next couple of days if i miss a dose. My dietician is the nutritionist at one of the big hospitals where I live and she said they use benefiber in the naso-gastric tubes for patients who can't eat, whether they be unconscious or whatever the condition, because as well as preventing constipation, it regulates the consistency of the bowel motions to make it easier for the nurses to clean up rather than just watery mess. It is useful for both constipation and diarrhea because you can regulate the quantity of water in the stool by varying the proportion of the powder and the water.I understand there are some people who cannot take Benefiber and for whom it does not work, but like anything else with this silly condition it is probably worth a good try. Just start with small doses and increase gradually, as a sudden influx of a lot of fibre is not good for anyone and will only give you more problems. Talk to your health care professional about the right dose to build up to for YOU, because the dose recommended on the jar is of course for 'normal' people and not those with contrary-minded IBS stricken bowels!Good luck!!R


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

I was taking Benefibre for about 8 months..2 tsp, three times a day..IT DID NOT WORK..unfortunatley, nothing works expect a weekly dose of Sennakot and one bowel movement a week.


----------

